# Hired



## T.Root (May 1, 2011)

i work for a company that build's and installs professional custom kitchens, wall units, vanity's, and much ore carpentry. i have been hired as their new photographer for their brochures and websites. this will be my first job as a photographer. i was just wondering what equipment i should need and if there is any advice for me from anyone who may or may not have experience in this type of photography.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 1, 2011)

How did you get hired with no experience?


----------



## skieur (May 1, 2011)

I hope you have lots of lighting experience and equipment.

skieur


----------



## mishele (May 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> How did you get hired with no experience?


 Owned a camera and worked there = photographer!! woohoo!!


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 2, 2011)

Well the first bit of advice I would give the company that hired you to do the pictures is to hire a photographer that doesn't have to ask the question "how do I take pictures"


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2011)

If that is all the equipment you have in your signature you are in **** street


----------



## orljustin (May 2, 2011)

T.Root said:


> i work for a company that build's and installs professional custom kitchens, wall units, vanity's, and much ore carpentry. i have been hired as their new photographer for their brochures and websites. this will be my first job as a photographer. i was just wondering what equipment i should need and if there is any advice for me from anyone who may or may not have experience in this type of photography.



If you want to keep your real job, tell them you're not the right person for the photography job, and they should hire someone with experience that knows how to do it.

BTW, making words plural, like "vanity" or modifying verbs like "build" does not require an apostrophe.
"vanities"
"builds".

Also, when referring to yourself, you capitalize the letter "i":
"I was just wondering..."


----------



## T.Root (May 5, 2011)

i gotta say that i am becoming dissapointed with this forum. rather then offer any usuable tips or advice that may help all of you would rather cut up each other and bash each other. i realize i dont have experience... you gotta start somewhere. and i realize that i may have made some spelling mistakes, cutting up my basic spelling errors really doesnt help the situation. if you must get off by bashing your peers you should not say anythihg at all. getting sick and tired of people trying to be better then everyone else. 

i expect this to turn into an argument since thats all you people are interested in, creating issues and bashing one another. 

everyone here is an adult so please grow up and act like it. this isnt kindergarten.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 5, 2011)

Hmmm...OK.


Now care to answer my question?


----------



## T.Root (May 5, 2011)

I do infact already work there and i from talking to the owners and looking at our website it was clear that our past photography was lacking. i went forth and submitted a couple mock ups of what i felt should be displayed. the head of the woodworking department liked the point of view and detailed that i was able to capture and decided i should do more on the subject and keep up to date pictures of our completed jobs. this will be a weekend job on top of my 44 hour work week. i will not be selling each individual image but rather worker hourly at time and a half. my responsibilities will include setting up meetings with our clients, taking thte photo's, and editing, i feel this is a good place to start in the industry and see myself learning alot from my experience.


----------



## T.Root (May 5, 2011)

i was hoping i would be able to post my pictures here and get a professional opinion on what i accomplish in order to provide the best product i can but its becoming clear that no ones opinion is on topic and that no one really cares about photography itself but rather cutting me up for starting in the hobby


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 5, 2011)

Ah.

Get the book "Light, Science, Magic".

You can thank me later.


----------



## mishele (May 5, 2011)

Chill baby!! Post some pictures up and people will help.


----------



## T.Root (May 5, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ah.
> 
> Get the book "Light, Science, Magic".
> 
> You can thank me later.



i appreciate people actually being helpful... thank you!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 5, 2011)

The problem to me is, your "question" is soooo vague. I don't know what experience you have at all. Don't know what exactly you are taking pictures of, so how can I be specific about lens choices, or lighting? So, you can remain bent out of shape, or you can communicate your questions better, to illicit a desirable response.


----------



## reedshots (May 5, 2011)

You may have already answered your own question  &#8220;submitted a couple mock ups of what I felt should be displayed. The head of the woodworking department liked the point of view and detailed that I was able to capture&#8221; you seem to have a working knowledge of what you and they are looking for so just make sure you can pull it off with the equipment you have or can get.


----------



## Formatted (May 6, 2011)

> i appreciate people actually being helpful... thank you!



Why should I help someone that hasn't taken the effort to help themselves?

There is some much literature available on the internet and in books. These days everyone just wants to be spoon fed information, you haven't even asked a reasonable question that I could answer in a concise couple of sentences.

Your attitude is completely some-upped in the fact you can't even be bothered to use capitals in your sentences...


----------



## gsgary (May 6, 2011)

T.Root said:


> i was hoping i would be able to post my pictures here and get a professional opinion on what i accomplish in order to provide the best product i can but its becoming clear that no ones opinion is on topic and that no one really cares about photography itself but rather cutting me up for starting in the hobby


 

Will you be allowed to because you are an employee so they could own the copywrite


----------



## KmH (May 6, 2011)

Here in the US, and based on what the OP has described so far, I'm pretty sure the company he works for will in fact own all the copyrights to any and all photos he makes for work, under the 'work-for-hire' provisions of US copyright law. http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ09.pdf

If so, the OP would need a use license that allows him to post them here at TPF, and even to use the photos in a personal portfolio or on a personal web site. In short, they won't be his photos, even though he was the photographer.

I don't think Canadian copyright law is to very different.


----------



## mommyphotog (May 6, 2011)

Can we see some of the mock-up photos that you submitted to your boss? maybe that would help with giving advice on lighting and such. That way we can see where you're at.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 6, 2011)

I think that people responded because it is sort of insulting to actual experienced working photographers that you would think that just buying a bit of kit would make you a 'pro.'

Secondly, buy a damn book and read about it a bit.

Third, your company, instead of paying an actual working pro to get a quality job, will pay you peanuts for beginner's work.. 
It is a frustrating example of the low esteem in which good photography is held by the general public.


----------



## T.Root (May 8, 2011)

alot of responses and a lot to gather all at once. first of all... not using capitals in my sentences? are you kiddng me big deal... you are just looking for something to ***** about. secondly, i am helping myself by lookng for advice from so called professionals.and again thank you to those who actual are willng to help and offer advice and literature that i can read to further my knowledge.  i will take the time to search for these materials and read them. according to some of you i am breaking copyright laws by posting the pictures here so for now you will have to wait untill i get permission.


----------



## orljustin (May 8, 2011)

T.Root said:


> i will take the time to search for these materials and read them.


 
Next time, take the second to push the "shift" key to capitalize "I".


----------



## Josh66 (May 8, 2011)

T.Root said:


> not using capitals in my sentences? are you kiddng me big deal... you are just looking for something to ***** about.


 whatifthereplytoyourquestionlookedlikethisandyoucouldnttellwhatthehelltheyweretryingtotellyoulol


----------



## kasperjd4 (May 9, 2011)

The book Bitter suggested is very helpful. 

This isn't a forum of professional photographers... Anyone can join, and everyone joins.


----------

